# Piriton/Piriteze



## Moobli (1 June 2020)

I seem to recall reading that Piriton was fine for dogs but Piriteze not, can anyone confirm definitively?

I only have Piriteze and I’m concerned my dog may have been bitten by an adder.  She saw the vet this morning who has prescribed metacam and synulox, but the swelling is now in her hock/leg as well as her paw.
I’m waiting on the vet ringing me back but will give her antihistamine I the meantime if I can.


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2020)

Moobli said:



			I seem to recall reading that Piriton was fine for dogs but Piriteze not, can anyone confirm definitively?

I only have Piriteze and I’m concerned my dog may have been bitten by an adder.  She saw the vet this morning who has prescribed metacam and synulox, but the swelling is now in her hock/leg as well as her paw.
I’m waiting on the vet ringing me back but will give her antihistamine I the meantime if I can.
		
Click to expand...

Yes its Piriton you give dogs.   Hope the vet gets back to you soon and its not an adder.


----------



## Moobli (1 June 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			Yes its Piriton you give dogs.   Hope the vet gets back to you soon and its not an adder.
		
Click to expand...

So an absolute no to Piriteze?


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2020)

Wouldn't like to say.   I think I have heard of people using it but Piriton is always recommended as the best for dogs.   I would say ring your vet but obviously you've done that.   Do you have insurance,  if so does it have one of those vet helplines,  they might help.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 June 2020)

My dog has antihistamines daily and the vet said any of them are fine for dogs. She advised us to try a few different ones see which one worked best. Hes still alive 7yrs later, so either he's very lucky or its fine


----------



## Clodagh (1 June 2020)

I read yesterday that they make no difference to adder bites. Can’t remember where .


----------



## Moobli (1 June 2020)

Thanks all.  The vet said Piriteze ok as long as dosage is right.  She’s eaten some tea and had a drink so hopefully will be much better by tomorrow.


----------



## honetpot (1 June 2020)

Piriton is a brand name, and I think they have changed the drug as its not longer recommended for children if you are buying the human drug. Just check what drug you actually need.
https://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Chlorpheniramine-Tablets-4mg-pack-of-28/productinfo/CHL30/
https://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Almus-Cetirizine-Tablets-10mg-pack-of-30/productinfo/CETIRIZ30/


----------



## twiggy2 (1 June 2020)

Hope it's not an adder bite, not sure an antihistamine will help but shouldn't do any harm.


----------



## Moobli (2 June 2020)

As the paw burst between two front toes it looks like a foreign body might have got in.  She’s much improved in herself this morning although her paw and leg are still quite swollen.


----------



## Moobli (2 June 2020)

Looks pretty sore ☹️


----------



## Mynstrel (2 June 2020)

Our vet has told me cetirizine is ok and that it's slightly stronger than piriton. You'd have to check the dosage though. We always keep piriton in house and car first aid kits after one dog had a reaction and ended up looking like an elephant seal, luckily all on the outside. Hope that toe heals soon for you, looks sore.


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 June 2020)

I use generic antihistamines out of Poundstrecher for myself and if the dog needs one I check the active ingredient and either call vet or look it up online.


----------

